# Any VI'ers in PDX?



## kmlandre (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All-

Just curious if there's any of y'all in the Portland, Oregon area.

Would love to get together face-to-face with some other VI folks and have a hard cider sometime and talk shop. Or beer, for those of you who prefer that lesser swill.

_*THAT'S RIGHT! I'M STARTING A HOLY WAR!!!*_ :twisted: o-[][]-o 

Also interested in putting together a "Master Class" style meet up for anyone who would like to participate in more in-depth reviews/critiques of each other's music.

Any takers?

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 9, 2014)

I am in Portland, Ore. Mid-close NE area.
Jamie


----------



## kmlandre (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Jamie-

Took a listen to a number of your pieces last night - especially enjoyed the "Monkey's Paw"! Love your alien landscape art, too.

I'll PM you when I get a chance - got a few questions for you...

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## NewAndImprov (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm in Corvallis, could make it up to Portland sometime.


----------



## kmlandre (Jan 12, 2014)

NewAndImprov @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> I'm in Corvallis, could make it up to Portland sometime.



Then I'll be sure to include you in any shindig invites! :-D

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------

